# Any News Regarding Closing Merit for Session 2012-2013?



## AHMAD HASSAN (Nov 19, 2012)

any news regarding closing merit for session 2012-2013


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

84%..itss in the new paper


----------



## seri (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! I still cant beleive that its gona be so high... still praying that its just a rumour


----------



## pakeeza (Nov 2, 2012)

84% is too much .... its just a rumour i think... :/


----------



## naqvi (Sep 17, 2012)

i dont think so.....


----------



## AHMAD HASSAN (Nov 19, 2012)

rockstar said:


> 84%..itss in the new paper


which news paper and date????


----------



## Shahwaiz Hassan (Sep 4, 2012)

AHMAD HASSAN said:


> any news regarding closing merit for session 2012-2013


I think so 82.68%

edu.apnafort.com/2012/11/expected-merit-of-medical-and-dental-colleges-of-punjab-in-2012/#comment-4840

- - - Updated - - -



AHMAD HASSAN said:


> which news paper and date????


15 Nov Jang LHR 2nd page


----------



## ahmed93 (Sep 26, 2012)

I think it will be around 82-83. 84 is simply too much too believe.


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

No idea .. any thing can happen


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

rockstar said:


> 84%..itss in the new paper


what about your uncle did he have any confirmed list?????


----------



## AHMAD HASSAN (Nov 19, 2012)

h.a how much you scored in mcat???

- - - Updated - - -

if combine list has not been prepared yet,then how jew newspaper published the news on 15th of november ????only 3 days after the last date to submission forms.11 november was sunday so that was off day.12,13,14 november in these 3 days how jew group can publish news regarding merit ????
i think jew group has only one role to play with emotions of people and to torch them mentally..........


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

Relax guys. Don't believe what the newspapers say. Last year Jang Newspaper declared that the closing merit would be 83%, but it turned out to be 81.9%! This year you can expect it to be around 82.5% ..


----------



## wabster421 (Jan 25, 2012)

I hope its a rumor. But my uncle visited UHS yesterday. They told him that 1st merit will be closing around 84%(83.5-84%)


----------



## AHMAD HASSAN (Nov 19, 2012)

ayesha_ said:


> Relax guys. Don't believe what the newspapers say. Last year Jang Newspaper declared that the closing merit would be 83%, but it turned out to be 81.9%! This year you can expect it to be around 82.5% ..


are you sure last time jew newspaper did the same thing ?????????


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

previous year the news was that merit will close at 82% and difference was only of 0.1%....so b prepared 4 worst:woot:


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

rockstar said:


> previous year the news was that merit will close at 82% and difference was only of 0.1%....so b prepared 4 worst:woot:


Which newspaper?


----------



## Momna (Nov 17, 2012)

I think last time paper announced merit to be 83%.......... but it ended at 81.9%:speechless:


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Anybody, please link last year's newspaper section with that merit prediction news.


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

These people with their *authentic news* sourced by their "uncles" are found everywhere, trying to create unnecessary panic among the rest.



AHMAD HASSAN said:


> are you sure last time jew newspaper did the same thing ?????????


Yes. I know for sure. And if you guys here are wise, you would ignore what newspapers and the news on TV channels say. I'm speaking from experience - what they say is baseless. They Always Lie. Period.


----------



## beaconite (Nov 23, 2012)

ayesha_ said:


> These people with their *authentic news* sourced by their "uncles" are found everywhere, trying to create unnecessary panic among the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I know for sure. And if you guys here are wise, you would ignore what newspapers and the news on TV channels say. I'm speaking from experience - what they say is baseless. They Always Lie. Period.


yes,it is strange thing that all of a sudden everyone has a relative working there in uhs.. lol


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

you know i think we would all miss this time of waiting and anticipating before the issuance merit list, i know i would. and the icing on the cake would be if we find that all our worries were baseless


----------



## beaconite (Nov 23, 2012)

Fatima Hassan said:


> you know i think we would all miss this time of waiting and anticipating before the issuance merit list, i know i would. and the icing on the cake would be if we find that all our worries were baseless


only 2 days to go now. we will surely miss these rumours..


----------



## riaa (Nov 1, 2012)

i dont knw how UHS is telling about merit to uncles of many people...whenever i try the phone is busy


----------



## beaconite (Nov 23, 2012)

riaa said:


> i dont knw how UHS is telling about merit to uncles of many people...whenever i try the phone is busy


and we dont need to trust those receptionist who answer your phone calls. they dont have any authentic news.

- - - Updated - - -



riaa said:


> i dont knw how UHS is telling about merit to uncles of many people...whenever i try the phone is busy


and we dont need to trust those receptionist who answer your phone calls. they dont have any authentic news.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

why are we all considering last years 3rd merit list and this year first expected merit list to calculate how high will the merit go as compared to last year??? last year lowest merit in first list was 82.1961 .


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

hey i want some more rumours without them the life is so boring 
please add some spice to life


----------

